# Community Candle in Pelham, AL



## dixiedragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Be jealous, y'all. There is a soap/candle supply place 10 minutes from my office. That's right - on my lunch break I got to SMELL ALL THE SMELLS and pick up 35 lbs of coconut oil. And a new FO. Or maybe 2. (Really, only two. I restrained myself.)

http://www.communitycandlesupply.com/index.php

They have a Whiskey Bread Pudding fo that smells AMAZING but is only for candles.


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 14, 2016)

I am so going to miss living within a hour of Southern Soapers near Detroit.  Their FO's were not all that - but I could buy CO, Cocoa butter and castor oil at reasonable prices and not have to pay for shipping


----------



## dibbles (Sep 14, 2016)

OK, I'm jealous. Really jealous.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 14, 2016)

OMG you went without ME?!?!


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 15, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> OMG you went without ME?!?!


 
It was a coconut oil emergency. I am trying to convince them to be open 1 Saturday a month.


----------

